# -Largest Retail Game Collection-



## W.I.C.K.E.D. (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd like to start a thread to see who has the largest game collection. It would be cool to see who reigns amongst this massive community as king of collectors. It would also be interesting for us as members to see what neat nostalgic stuff is floating around our community. Maybe (with luck), this will get stickied and turn out to be an amazing group of posts.

Guidelines:
1> They have to be physical games that you own. No roms, disk images, or downloadable games (i.e. Steam, Live, PSN).
2> Pictures are not required, but are gratefully appreciated.
3> Please do not create pointless posts, or disrespect other members. This is meant to be productive.
4> Relish at the library of marvels that not only tie us together as a community, but also in their own respect are an art form that we have all grown to cherish.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 31, 2012)

I definitely know I'm not gonna win, but at last count a week ago here's what I have:
6 PS2 games
3 PSX games (Spryo series FTW)
4 GB/C games
6 GBA games
5 SNES games
3 N64 games
16 360 games
6 PS3 games
Probably 8 or 9 Wii games (my older bro has my Wii now unfortunately)
and...if we're counting PC game discs, like 2 big binders full of those. (Though I'll admit they're all really old >.>)

so 57-58 games total not counting the pc games. I have a ton of disc images of PC games I used to own but had no room for storage wise plus various downloadables. I also used to have 8 or 9 DS games but I just dumped them and gave them to a friend.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Dec 31, 2012)

I have gone through a game and console selling spree so 4 wii games, 3 DS games, 5 3ds games and 4 Vita.

I sold everything, my GC collection was last to go. I chose food over four swords adventures


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh man I wish my friend had an account on here. He has SOOO many. Not AVGN amount, but a decent amount for just a gamer.


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just the one main console, being an Xbox360.  Have 147 retail games (collecting since day 1 of console release)


----------



## slingblade1170 (Dec 31, 2012)

Check my post below!


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 31, 2012)

Honestly do not know how many games I have.... I have been collecting for almost 30 years.... If we are just talking console games that narrows it down a bit but still too many to easily count. 

I have a tendency to count the Vic 20 and C64 and TI99/4A as consoles too at least the carts for them.... then my Odyssey 2 is that a computer or a console? (I do have the extended basic cart and voice module... lol) 

Impossible to put a number on how many games I have, hell at this point in time I am not sure how many machines I have, many of them stored in boxes with the games being either in separate boxes or in the same box if the console didn't have that many (VirtualBoy fits nicely in one box with most of the games released.)


----------



## Hielkenator (Dec 31, 2012)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Honestly do not know how many games I have.... I have been collecting for almost 30 years.... If we are just talking console games that narrows it down a bit but still too many to easily count.
> 
> I have a tendency to count the Vic 20 and C64 and TI99/4A as consoles too at least the carts for them.... then my Odyssey 2 is that a computer or a console? (I do have the extended basic cart and voice module... lol)
> 
> Impossible to put a number on how many games I have, hell at this point in time I am not sure how many machines I have, many of them stored in boxes with the games being either in separate boxes or in the same box if the console didn't have that many (VirtualBoy fits nicely in one box with most of the games released.)


Basicly the same here.
But now when I buy a game, I look for quality. In the past I could'nt care less, just had to have it....
Also with all emulators nowadays, It's hard to hook up those old consoles.
I case of usb loading this has also helped somewhat in making a choice in games I buy. ( try before you buy ) Though some I still buy blindly.


----------



## ilman (Dec 31, 2012)

Puny 7 games for my 3ds.
I had more for my wii and PSP...until I sold them and most of my games are on Steam,so I probably have the smallest retail games collection.


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 31, 2012)

Let's see:
12 pc games
6 Wii games
8 GB/GBC games (7 of which are Pokemon games)
8 GBA games (5 of which are Pokemon games)
1 PSP game (KH BBS)
7 DS games (5 of which are Pokemon games)
3 PS Vita games
6 3DS games

So 51 games (wow that's more than I thought I had).

That's not all games I ever owned though. Never had much money in the past so I always had to sell older games to get new ones.
I've only started collecting about 2 months ago with the money from my job over the summer. I expect for 3 GB and 5 GBA games to arrive soon (all of them Mario games).


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 31, 2012)

there are more cases laying around, somewhere...
and a whole box of nes, gen games


----------



## slingblade1170 (Dec 31, 2012)

Games
66 NES Games
17 SNES Games
12 N64 Games
37 Gamecube Games
20 Wii Games
35 DS Games (Acekard)
15 3DS Games
20 Genesis Games
4 Saturn Games
4 Dreamcast Games
20 Xbox Games
106 Xbox 360 Games

Around 325 Total


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 31, 2012)

My collection was once glorious. Systems stretching back as far as the SNES, all the way to the 360 and 3DS, with dozens, sometimes hundreds of games for each. Then I got robbed and now I have my PS2 and a few games, my 3DS and six games, and my PSP with virtually nothing barring the hacked files. Life sucks sometimes.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Dec 31, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> My collection was once glorious. Systems stretching back as far as the SNES, all the way to the 360 and 3DS, with dozens, sometimes hundreds of games for each. Then I got robbed and now I have my PS2 and a few games, my 3DS and six games, and my PSP with virtually nothing barring the hacked files. Life sucks sometimes.


Dude, that is my worst nightmare next to my house burning down and taking it all. Sorry to hear that, I hate thieves so much.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 31, 2012)

my collection consist on every single no-intro and redump sets


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 31, 2012)

my game collection would take all night to list but i will name a few consoles that i have a lot of games for.

ps2 around 200 legit games
gamecube around 50
ps1 around 100
original gameboy around 40
ps3 around 120
dreamcast around 20

i think that is the main ones that i have a lot of games on.

consoles i have
ps2 slim x2
psone (yellowed)
psp 2000 and go
ps3 slim x2
wii
wii u
dreamcast x2 (both gone yellow)
gamecube
xbox 1
ds lite
dsi xl
3ds XL
nes
snes
master system (1st model)
megadrive model 2
sega saturn
n64
gameboy x2
original gba
gameboy sp
gameboy colour
and game & watch

just so that you can see roughly what my game collection is like.



Blaze163 said:


> My collection was once glorious. Systems stretching back as far as the SNES, all the way to the 360 and 3DS, with dozens, sometimes hundreds of games for each. Then I got robbed and now I have my PS2 and a few games, my 3DS and six games, and my PSP with virtually nothing barring the hacked files. Life sucks sometimes.


been there, done that, i had to start my game collection again, police did fuck all to help either, i did beat up the prick who robbed me though but it was too late to recover the lot because he had sold it on for his drug habit, my current game collection i would never sell, i wouldn't want to go through all that stress again, most of the stuff i have is irreplaceable and hard to find now.



Hielkenator said:


> Also with all emulators nowadays, It's hard to hook up those old consoles.
> I case of usb loading this has also helped somewhat in making a choice in games I buy. ( try before you buy ) Though some I still buy blindly.


same, i like the convenience of emulators because you don't have to hook anything up and everything is up-scaled e.t.c my consoles just sit there and look pretty LOL, plus i don't have the room to hook everything up even if i wanted too, just recently i had to put away my xbox 1 because i didn't have room for it anymore i had to make space for my wii u. oh and i stopped buying games on impulse because i don't have anymore room to store them anymore, my ps2 collection already takes up 2 big cupboards, there are times where i would look around second hand shops like charity shops and find bargains (can't resist) but most of the time i just walk on by now.



Weaselpipe said:


> I have gone through a game and console selling spree so 4 wii games, 3 DS games, 5 3ds games and 4 Vita.
> 
> I sold everything, my GC collection was last to go. I chose food over four swords adventures


had to do that in the past a few times and i always regret it, i am sure you feel the same i don't sell my games anymore to the likes of game (that would give me pennies for it anyway) that is why my collection is so big now.

oh and happy new year to all


----------



## slingblade1170 (Dec 31, 2012)

I dropped all Sony products from my game collection. I sold my PS1 & PS2 with all the games and accessories for $600 years ago. I still respect Sony but don't play their systems for games anymore.


----------



## emigre (Dec 31, 2012)

In terms of games I physically own and can account for:

GBA_ One game
DS- Two games
3DS- Five games
Gamecube- One game
Wii- Two games

PSP- Two games
PSX- Twelve games
PS2-  Twenty-four games
PS3- Forty-three games


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 1, 2013)

emigre said:


> In terms of games I physically own and can account for:
> 
> GBA_ One game
> DS- Two games
> ...


Just out of curiosity, what games for gamecube, gba, ds, 3ds, wii and psp did you keep (or get, I don't know).
Since the jump to the amount of games for the PS, PS2 and PS3 seems so big.


----------



## W.I.C.K.E.D. (Jan 1, 2013)

I like where this thread is going. Thanks for the posts guys, keep em coming! Love the pics too.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 1, 2013)

slingblade1170 said:


> I dropped all Sony products from my game collection. I sold my PS1 & PS2 with all the games and accessories for $600 years ago. I still respect Sony but don't play their systems for games anymore.


 

 why is that? is it a boycott?


----------



## Qtis (Jan 1, 2013)

Hmm.

5 GB games
5 GBA games
10 DS games
3 3DS games
5 PSP games
3 PSVita games

10+ NES games (have them stashed somewhere, don't remember the exact number due to loaning some out)
~5 Wii games (share them between friends so don't really own any special ones, except the ones I wanted to own in the first place)
10 PSX games
30-40 PS2 games
~100-150 PS3 games
5 Xbox games

That's about it. I could take pictures, but I just managed to get most of them packed in nice boxes to save space. This is pretty much the best part about HDD loaders for previous gen consoles. Only console that is still on the real OFW or doesn't have a bypass is the PS3. The older consoles are on OFW/unhacked, but as I can play them via emulation, the point is kinda moot to have them around. Especially with USB to controller X adapters. Original controllers and modern consoles :3


----------



## emigre (Jan 1, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Just out of curiosity, what games for gamecube, gba, ds, 3ds, wii and psp did you keep (or get, I don't know).
> Since the jump to the amount of games for the PS, PS2 and PS3 seems so big.


 
GBA- One of them Pokemon games
DS- Layton and the Lost Future and 999
3DS- VLR, Tales of the Abyss, Ghost Recon: Shadow Wars, Kid Icarus Uprising, DoA: Dimensions
NGC- Crazy Taxi
Wii- Xenoblade, Another Code R
PSP- Valkryia Chronicles 2, LoH: Trails in the Sky

With GBA, DS, NGC, Wii and PSP, I just pirate the game like an evilton. Though I buy a game occasionly if I think its that good. Bar Xenoblade which I bought in a moment of idiocy. With 3DS, I've owned more but sold them because there was little reason to keep them. The Playstation games, I bought when I was a kid. PS2, second hand games are so cheap so I haven't been that motivated to mod my system. Whilst with PS3, no reason to pirate it and its a contempoary system.


----------



## Chary (Jan 2, 2013)

Uhm, I hope these photo's won't look too big. Here's my collection. I am currently trying to display everything in cabinets and make it all look neat and organized. Of course, it doesn't look like that right now.







Pictured: My 6th generation collection. These are my PS2/Xbox/GC/Some 360 games. The black jewel cases with no labels are games that just came as the disc, and don't have their original box.






Pictured: My extra PS2/GC/Xbox games. My collection of Wii/DS games as well. Behind the Wii games are 8 SEGA Saturn games. On the bottom shelf, are my "retro games" such as NES, SNES, N64, and Genesis games.






Close-up of the older games






FREAKING BOXES. Everywhere.
Pictured: All my Gameboy stuff (A bit of DS stuff too). And Sega GameGear as well. Bottom shelf is overflowing with crap. I keep the boxes to everything, so I don't know what to do with them. Behind those boxes are my Dreamcast, SEGA CD, and NES games. Along with two NES consoles, and a SEGA Genesis with a CD and 32X add on attached.










My crown jewels of my collection. My import games. Pokemon Gold (GBC), and Dobustsu No Mori (Animal Crossing on the N64)

Not pictured at all, are my PS1, Atari 2600, and some of my Xbox 360 and Wii games.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 3, 2013)

@Chary One word: Wow!

As soon as I ever have money to spare (in other words when I ever get a job), I'm going to start a collection like this too.
Only handhelds and pc though. I'm not much of a console gamer.

Also I didn't even know there was an animal crossing for the N64, I always thought the first one was for gamecube. But since you shipped the Japanese version I presume it never got localized.


----------



## Chary (Jan 3, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> @Chary One word: Wow!
> 
> As soon as I ever have money to spare (in other words when I ever get a job), I'm going to start a collection like this too.
> Only handhelds and pc though. I'm not much of a console gamer.
> ...


 
Haha, thanks! And yes, Animal Crossing 64 came out at the end of the N64's lifespan, so when it was to be localized, Nintendo of America just ported it to the Gamecube.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Jan 3, 2013)

Chary said:


> Haha, thanks! And yes, Animal Crossing 64 came out at the end of the N64's lifespan, so when it was to be localized, Nintendo of America just ported it to the Gamecube.


What did you do take a pic of a retro gaming store! lol JK
Nice collection man if I collected sooner in my life I would need a special room just for my games. I've got a lot of handhelds to work on for my collection and I can't wait to get them.


----------



## Chary (Jan 3, 2013)

slingblade1170 said:


> What did you do take a pic of a* retro gaming store!* lol JK
> Nice collection man if I collected sooner in my life I would need a special room just for my games. I've got a lot of handhelds to work on for my collection and I can't wait to get them.


 
Heh, in time, that's exactly what I want my room to look like!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 3, 2013)

I know it's not me. I'm an aspiring collector, and I have a healthy amount of game from multiple systems and generations, but not at a typical collectors' level. I'm waiting to start seriously collecting after I get a real apartment (right now I live in a one-room efficiency the size of a small hotel room).

And not trying to be a jerk, but wtf? I started a thread similar to this last month and the mods instantly locked it before any response, because "we don't want this kind of trash clogging the forums." Oh well. I'm glad there's something like this here, now.

Edit: If you want to see my "collection" though, you can just hit the link in my backloggery signature and look at the games I currently own


----------



## slingblade1170 (Jan 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I know it's not me. I'm an aspiring collector, and I have a healthy amount of game from multiple systems and generations, but not at a typical collectors' level. I'm waiting to start seriously collecting after I get a real apartment (right now I live in a one-room efficiency the size of a small hotel room).
> 
> And not trying to be a jerk, but wtf? I started a thread similar to this last month and the mods instantly locked it before any response, because "we don't want this kind of trash clogging the forums." Oh well. I'm glad there's something like this here, now.
> 
> Edit: If you want to see my "collection" though, you can just hit the link in my backloggery signature and look at the games I currently own


Almost every forums that have anything to do with gaming has a thread like this, seems like a rip-off that the mods locked yours so quickly.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 7, 2013)

Lord I wish I held on to all my game boxes and things D: I cant wait to start my own collection shelf someday. My uncle is even going to give me an old Donkey Kong arcade machine that he used to own. Its gonna be gorgeous.
I do still have both my Zelda boxes though! (The zelda box for my dslite special edition, and my 3ds special edition box.) I wouldnt let those boxes go :3
As for my collection itself, unfortunately im in the same boat as others and have all my collections on various flashcarts and modded consoles.
I do have a good collection of consoles though!
I have 1 original gray gameboy
2 teal gameboy colors
1 yellow gameboy pocket
1 purple gba
2 gba SP'S (dark blue and silver)
Dsphat (on a broken hinge sadly)
2 DSLites (1 crimson, 1 zelda edition)
1 3DS (My zelda 3DS :3)
2 psp's (A psp 1001, darth vader psp)

a psx
a gamecube (silver)
a wii
a wii-u
a 360
an original xbox
a n64

Got a better handheld collection then console collection.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 8, 2013)

Chary, very organized, at least you have space to leave everything out, maybe you should consider sorting your older games like AVGN with labels facing out could making finding things easier and LOL i have my original pokemon blue and gold boxes too


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 8, 2013)

This thread and this one http://gbatemp.net/threads/gba-games-in-ds-cases.321555/ got me into a serious collecting frenzy.
I've spent all my christmass money on buying (mostly retro) games.
Expanded my collection with 35 games. So my collection grew with 150% in just 2 weeks or so .


----------



## mechagouki (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't be bothered to arrange everything neatly, here's some of what I have left (excluding handhelds) after selling my SS/DC/PS1 collections:






And the only shot I can find of my old Saturn/PS1 collections (some Dreamcast too):






And a few of my handhelds:


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't have a huge collection, and most of it is disorganized second-hand stuff, but I can put up estimates:
108 NES games, ~100 complete w/box and manual. The jewel of my collection, although none of the games are worth much since I sold the Tengen Tetris, and most of the boxes have a good deal of wear.
8-10 SNES games; no manuals, but LttP at least has a manual
30+ N64 carts
~40 Gamecube games with original or GameStop cases, most with manuals
~10 remaining Wii games with case and manual, after selling a chunk of my collection

~6 PSX games and 8 PS3 games, with cases and manuals with the exception of MvC3 and MGS4

5 Xbox games (2 with original case and manual) and roughly 40 disc-based Xbox 360games with original case and manual, plus another half-dozen Games on Demand and a couple dozen Arcade and Indie games.

At least 13 PC titles over 6 games/collections and 12 discs, plus a shitload on Steam

Handheld games I can't accurately count, they're so scattered about, but I have 4 DS games, 6 3DS games, 2 PSP games, and 2 Vita games in their cases with manuals on my desk.

Consoles:
Original NES
Original SNES
RetroDuo NES/SNES dual clone console
N64 w/ expansion pack
N64 w/o expansion pack
Black GameCube
Launch model Wii (replaced DVD drive)
Original PSX
PS3 Slim 2001A
Jasper 360 (after going through two or three older systems, this one seems to be in it for the long haul, although the RROD warranty runs out in a few days)
Hannspree Hannsbook SN12E2 (PC)

Handhelds:
Original GameBoy (Cartridge slot is going)
Yellow GameBoy Pocket - given to a friend after I got my GBC
Berry Red Game Boy Color - Display eventually broke
Platinum Game Boy Advance - Might still be at home somewhere, or I threw it out. A lot of the buttons were at a point where they stopped working well, although to be fair it lasted a good couple years after spilling a strawberry milkshake all over it.
Original DS phat - smashed-up/broken hinge, dunno where it is either, but unless my brother tossed it it's still around, at least.
Polar White DS Lite Won free from a Ball Parks Franks giveaway in '07, sold to someone here on the Temp in '09 or '10; hinge apparently broke at some point.
Game Boy Micro (black face/silver body) Picked up for $40 new long after they were out of production. Sold to someone on the Temp.
Silver (Jak and Daxter) PSP-2000; beat up but working great
Crystal White (AC3 Liberation bundle) PS Vita
Xperia Play 4G (blue, unlocked w/ extended battery)

Displays:
24" Sony PS 3D display for the Wii, PS3, and 360
20" Emerson flat-screen CRT SDTV; really only useful for older consoles without component output or higher.
I have to go help my dad pick up his new 60" Vizio SmartTV sometime this week; I'll probably be allowed to use that while I'm home


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 30, 2013)

It's been only a month since I posted my collection, but now it has seriously grown bigger.
Now I have:

10 GB
7 GBC
18 GBA
8 NDS
5 3DS
6 PSP
3 PSVita
6 Wii
20 PC

So 83 games. That's 32 new games. Now my money is all gone so I'll wait with buying new ones untill I've finished all my new games...


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 30, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I definitely know I'm not gonna win, but at least count a week ago here's what I have:
> 6 PS2 games
> 3 PSX games (Spryo series FTW)
> 4 GB/C games
> ...


Liked for Spyro! The original three anyway. The new ones suck! A Hero's Tail was the only other one that was alright.

Ermmmm... as for me:
~26 PS2 games (this is the console I have the most games for. They're not all in the same location so it's hard to count them)
4 Gamecube games
10 Wii Games
9 Xbox 360 Games
10 DS games
2 3DS games
9 PSP games
~12 PS1 games (scattered all through the house, I can't really count them)
8 PS3 games
4 physical PC games
2 GBA games
8 GB/C games


That's a total of about 94 games.


----------



## Chary (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, today I acquired some nice new additions to my collection. One was a GBC (Teal) complete with box + manuals. ($5) And a clear purple GBA with box and manuals. (10$) Also got Space Channel 5 for Dreamcast, Final Fantasy 7 for PS1, and Spyro PS1. (altogether 5.50$)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 30, 2013)

Bobbyloujo said:


> Liked for Spyro! The original three anyway. The new ones suck! A Hero's Tail was the only other one that was alright.


Only PS1 games I've preserved in new shrink wrap, in a separated box, up on a special shelf >.>


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 30, 2013)

guess who's handheld collection this is:






yes i'm bored so decided to upload a pic of my handhelds.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 30, 2013)

Chary said:


> My crown jewels of my collection. My import games. Pokemon Gold (GBC), and Dobustsu No Mori (Animal Crossing on the N64)


I also own a couple of imports, I'm a big fan of Gradius






Most of my collection is boxed up but stems from Atari to Wiiu, I may edit this post with a list but yeah.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 30, 2013)

@*mechagouki*

why did you sell your DC and saturn collections i still have mine, shoeboxes do wonders for loose carts trust me on that one, i chuck all cables and wires in a huge plastic container to keep them in one place or they would end up escaping and trying to eat me  NEVER put n64 controllers at the bottom of a box or any storage, always keep the controller away from any heavy stuff my analog stick still works wonder because of this.

oh and snap with the xbox crystal, i have one too.


----------



## jowan (Jan 30, 2013)

- Xbox 360: 5
-Xbox: 6
- Retail PC: 7
-Wii :10
-Wii U:1
-GameCube: 5
-PSP: 2
-PS1: 1
-DS: 12
-3DS:4
-GBA:6
-GBC/GB: 13

PS: The "Pokemon vs Digimon" was just something I found some years ago and still knowing it was fake, I bougth it.
Missing in the pics: Xbox 360, Wii, PS1, Xperia Play



Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 30, 2013)

Holy shit spoiler your images.


----------



## jowan (Jan 30, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Holy shit spoiler your images.


Done, sorry about that


----------



## 1NOOB (Jan 30, 2013)

Spoiler










but i still left some at my mom house , i moved this summer.


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Feb 7, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> there are more cases laying around, somewhere...
> and a whole box of nes, gen games


 
Lovely arrangement. 

"Retail games", eh? Hmmm.... well, we still have in the area of hundreds, thought if it were the mid-90s, that number would be in the thousands...


I'll grab some pics at some point.


----------

